# Help!



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

I need to buy fencing and I am not sure what to get. I am getting a nubian and lamancha and need a cheap but sturdy fence ASAP.


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

we have always used electric fencing,works well,teejae


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We use field fence. Not real cheap but better than some. Farm sales are awesome for finding used fence. I got a fantastic deal on about 2 miles of used field fence for $100! Its not all the same height and some has some holes but it works


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks

Thank you for all you help


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

I really think electric fence is the best way to go when you want cheap and quick. As long as you can keep the fencer plugged in. Goats seem to be able to tell when its not on. They can't always tell when its on, but almost always when its off.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

We had a power outage today and none of mine tested the fence. But that might be because I took them to the side field to browse


----------

